

How to Turn On Hand-Off in OS X Yosemite and iOS 8 - MrMike
http://blog.mikekhristo.com/how-to-turn-on-hand-off-in-osx-yosemite-and-ios-8/

======
chinabala
Setting> General> Turn on Handoff and make sure both iOS8 and Yosemite
Bluetooth has ON.

------
kmore
No one know?

